# Milan, ecco la nuova squadra. Galatioto nel CDA, Gancikoff sarà AD.



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Giugno 2016)

Carlo Festa (Sole 24 ore di oggi): La Galatioto Sports Partners studia quello che sarà l’assetto organizzativo e gestionale del futuro Milan. In questi giorni, dopo che Berlusconi ha dato un primo sì alla cessione della maggioranza nella riunione dell’altro ieri a Villa San Martino, si starebbe guardando alla squadra del team manageriale che dovrà guidare il rilancio rossonero. E nell’operazione spunta una vecchia conoscenza del nostro calcio, un professionista molto conosciuto per le sue esperienze passate: *secondo quanto risulta al Sole24Ore uno degli esponenti di punta della cordata Galatioto sarebbe l’avvocato romano Giuseppe Matteo Masoni*. 
Ma chi è Masoni? Napoletano di 52 anni, parliamo di uno dei professionisti di punta del famoso studio Ripa di Meana, ma è noto soprattutto per i legami con l’ex-Capitalia. In particolare, nel novembre del 2003 ha sostituito il dimissionario Luca Baraldi diventando AD della S.S. Lazio, su scelta del presidente Ugo Longo.
In quel periodo a Roma si vive con angoscia il possibile fallimento del club di Cragnotti, con tutte le vicissitudini annesse. 
Ma un anno dopo, nel 2004, Masoni riesce a trovare l’accordo con il fisco e porta a felice conclusione la trattativa che porterà la Lazio a Claudio Lotito, dalla quale uscirà in agosto. 
*Ebbene, proprio Masoni starebbe trattando gli aspetti più complessi della futura governance del Milan: cioè il numero dei consiglieri per i nuovi azionisti e per Fininvest (seguiti da Chiomenti), che dovrebbe scendere in minoranza al 30%. La Galatioto Sports avrebbe già in mente i manager che dovranno guidare la struttura su due livelli: da una parte a monte, cioè nel team del fondo d’investimento che è in via di raccolta finale, e a valle nel Cda del Milan, dove Berlusconi resterà presidente onorario. Probabilmente nel Cda del club rossonero dovrebbe entrare lo stesso Sal Galatioto, mentre il responsabile europeo di Gsp, cioè Nicholas Gancikoff, potrebbe assumere la carica di amministratore delegato*. Insomma, anche sull’organigramma ormai i colloqui starebbero in fase avanzata. 
La struttura finanziaria dell’operazione prevede invece *la costituzione di un fondo d’investimento da circa un miliardo sottoscritto da 7-8 investitori cinesi*. Il fondo dovrebbe rilevare la maggioranza del Milan, cioè il 70% per 600 milioni. Entro una decina di giorni Silvio Berlusconi prenderà una decisione definitiva (in una direzione o nell’altra) sull’ingresso della cordata cino-americana nel capitale.


----------



## ps18ps (2 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Carlo Festa (Sole 24 ore di oggi): La Galatioto Sports Partners studia quello che sarà l’assetto organizzativo e gestionale del futuro Milan. In questi giorni, dopo che Berlusconi ha dato un primo sì alla cessione della maggioranza nella riunione dell’altro ieri a Villa San Martino, si starebbe guardando alla squadra del team manageriale che dovrà guidare il rilancio rossonero. E nell’operazione spunta una vecchia conoscenza del nostro calcio, un professionista molto conosciuto per le sue esperienze passate: *secondo quanto risulta al Sole24Ore uno degli esponenti di punta della cordata Galatioto sarebbe l’avvocato romano Giuseppe Matteo Masoni*.
> Ma chi è Masoni? Napoletano di 52 anni, parliamo di uno dei professionisti di punta del famoso studio Ripa di Meana, ma è noto soprattutto per i legami con l’ex-Capitalia. In particolare, nel novembre del 2003 ha sostituito il dimissionario Luca Baraldi diventando AD della S.S. Lazio, su scelta del presidente Ugo Longo.
> In quel periodo a Roma si vive con angoscia il possibile fallimento del club di Cragnotti, con tutte le vicissitudini annesse.
> Ma un anno dopo, nel 2004, Masoni riesce a trovare l’accordo con il fisco e porta a felice conclusione la trattativa che porterà la Lazio a Claudio Lotito, dalla quale uscirà in agosto.
> ...



Dai che siamo vicini al traguardo!!!


----------



## Sheva my Hero (2 Giugno 2016)

Mamma mia... Mi esplodono i pantaloni! Se sta cosa non dovesse andare in porto io muorooooo!

Grazie Re, sempre sul pezzo. Sono convinto tu sappia qualcosa in più di noi


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Carlo Festa (Sole 24 ore di oggi): La Galatioto Sports Partners studia quello che sarà l’assetto organizzativo e gestionale del futuro Milan. In questi giorni, dopo che Berlusconi ha dato un primo sì alla cessione della maggioranza nella riunione dell’altro ieri a Villa San Martino, si starebbe guardando alla squadra del team manageriale che dovrà guidare il rilancio rossonero. E nell’operazione spunta una vecchia conoscenza del nostro calcio, un professionista molto conosciuto per le sue esperienze passate: *secondo quanto risulta al Sole24Ore uno degli esponenti di punta della cordata Galatioto sarebbe l’avvocato romano Giuseppe Matteo Masoni*.
> Ma chi è Masoni? Napoletano di 52 anni, parliamo di uno dei professionisti di punta del famoso studio Ripa di Meana, ma è noto soprattutto per i legami con l’ex-Capitalia. In particolare, nel novembre del 2003 ha sostituito il dimissionario Luca Baraldi diventando AD della S.S. Lazio, su scelta del presidente Ugo Longo.
> In quel periodo a Roma si vive con angoscia il possibile fallimento del club di Cragnotti, con tutte le vicissitudini annesse.
> Ma un anno dopo, nel 2004, Masoni riesce a trovare l’accordo con il fisco e porta a felice conclusione la trattativa che porterà la Lazio a Claudio Lotito, dalla quale uscirà in agosto.
> ...





ps18ps ha scritto:


> Dai che siamo vicini al traguardo!!!





Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> Mamma mia... Mi esplodono i pantaloni! Se sta cosa non dovesse andare in porto io muorooooo!
> 
> Grazie Re, sempre sul pezzo. Sono convinto tu sappia qualcosa in più di noi


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Giugno 2016)

A me già non vedere Galliani AD mi fa godere ...


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Carlo Festa (Sole 24 ore di oggi): La Galatioto Sports Partners studia quello che sarà l’assetto organizzativo e gestionale del futuro Milan. In questi giorni, dopo che Berlusconi ha dato un primo sì alla cessione della maggioranza nella riunione dell’altro ieri a Villa San Martino, si starebbe guardando alla squadra del team manageriale che dovrà guidare il rilancio rossonero. E nell’operazione spunta una vecchia conoscenza del nostro calcio, un professionista molto conosciuto per le sue esperienze passate: *secondo quanto risulta al Sole24Ore uno degli esponenti di punta della cordata Galatioto sarebbe l’avvocato romano Giuseppe Matteo Masoni*.
> Ma chi è Masoni? Napoletano di 52 anni, parliamo di uno dei professionisti di punta del famoso studio Ripa di Meana, ma è noto soprattutto per i legami con l’ex-Capitalia. In particolare, nel novembre del 2003 ha sostituito il dimissionario Luca Baraldi diventando AD della S.S. Lazio, su scelta del presidente Ugo Longo.
> In quel periodo a Roma si vive con angoscia il possibile fallimento del club di Cragnotti, con tutte le vicissitudini annesse.
> Ma un anno dopo, nel 2004, Masoni riesce a trovare l’accordo con il fisco e porta a felice conclusione la trattativa che porterà la Lazio a Claudio Lotito, dalla quale uscirà in agosto.
> ...



Sinceramente non ci capisco molto in queste cose, l'importante è fare pulizia in società (e se quel Masoni ha salvato la Lazio, può farlo anche con noi)!! Senza una società solida non vai da nessuna parte neanche con 200 milioni l'anno


----------



## Gekyn (2 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Carlo Festa (Sole 24 ore di oggi): La Galatioto Sports Partners studia quello che sarà l’assetto organizzativo e gestionale del futuro Milan. In questi giorni, dopo che Berlusconi ha dato un primo sì alla cessione della maggioranza nella riunione dell’altro ieri a Villa San Martino, si starebbe guardando alla squadra del team manageriale che dovrà guidare il rilancio rossonero. E nell’operazione spunta una vecchia conoscenza del nostro calcio, un professionista molto conosciuto per le sue esperienze passate: *secondo quanto risulta al Sole24Ore uno degli esponenti di punta della cordata Galatioto sarebbe l’avvocato romano Giuseppe Matteo Masoni*.
> Ma chi è Masoni? Napoletano di 52 anni, parliamo di uno dei professionisti di punta del famoso studio Ripa di Meana, ma è noto soprattutto per i legami con l’ex-Capitalia. In particolare, nel novembre del 2003 ha sostituito il dimissionario Luca Baraldi diventando AD della S.S. Lazio, su scelta del presidente Ugo Longo.
> In quel periodo a Roma si vive con angoscia il possibile fallimento del club di Cragnotti, con tutte le vicissitudini annesse.
> Ma un anno dopo, nel 2004, Masoni riesce a trovare l’accordo con il fisco e porta a felice conclusione la trattativa che porterà la Lazio a Claudio Lotito, dalla quale uscirà in agosto.
> ...



Saranno i dieci giorni più lunghi della mia vita da Tifoso........


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Giugno 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Saranno i dieci giorni più lunghi della mia vita da Tifoso........



Pensa che io il 15 giugno consegno la tesi e il 20 la discuto. Sto uscendo pazzo


----------



## sballotello (2 Giugno 2016)

speriamo che qualcuno si decida a mettere da parte l'ego e concluda rapidamente questa cosa che mi ha stufato


----------



## Gekyn (2 Giugno 2016)

Non dovete credere all'ego di Berlusconi, o per lo meno in questa trattativa, ormai hanno tutti deciso devono limare solo alcuni aspetti tecnici e soprattutto aspettare le date, perché Berlusconi rimane comunque un uomo di politica.
Secondo voi gente come Galatioto il suo fido destriero Gancikoff e i tycoon come Robin Li e altri...stanno ad aspettare l'egocentrismo di un ottantenne?
Se si sono mossi ed esposti in questa maniera vuol dire che i giochi sono fatti e non ammettono ripensamenti e brutte figure.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Giugno 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Non dovete credere all'ego di Berlusconi, o per lo meno in questa trattativa, ormai hanno tutti deciso devono limare solo alcuni aspetti tecnici e soprattutto aspettare le date, perché Berlusconi rimane comunque un uomo di politica.
> Secondo voi gente come Galatioto il suo fido destriero Gancikoff e i tycoon come Robin Li e altri...stanno ad aspettare l'egocentrismo di un ottantenne?
> Se si sono mossi ed esposti in questa maniera vuol dire che i giochi sono fatti e non ammettono ripensamenti e brutte figure.


Berlusconi, qua dentro, viene trattato come un dio onnipotente. Anche Berlusconi ha dei limiti oltre i quali non può andare.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Carlo Festa (Sole 24 ore di oggi): La Galatioto Sports Partners studia quello che sarà l’assetto organizzativo e gestionale del futuro Milan. In questi giorni, dopo che Berlusconi ha dato un primo sì alla cessione della maggioranza nella riunione dell’altro ieri a Villa San Martino, si starebbe guardando alla squadra del team manageriale che dovrà guidare il rilancio rossonero. E nell’operazione spunta una vecchia conoscenza del nostro calcio, un professionista molto conosciuto per le sue esperienze passate: *secondo quanto risulta al Sole24Ore uno degli esponenti di punta della cordata Galatioto sarebbe l’avvocato romano Giuseppe Matteo Masoni*.
> Ma chi è Masoni? Napoletano di 52 anni, parliamo di uno dei professionisti di punta del famoso studio Ripa di Meana, ma è noto soprattutto per i legami con l’ex-Capitalia. In particolare, nel novembre del 2003 ha sostituito il dimissionario Luca Baraldi diventando AD della S.S. Lazio, su scelta del presidente Ugo Longo.
> In quel periodo a Roma si vive con angoscia il possibile fallimento del club di Cragnotti, con tutte le vicissitudini annesse.
> Ma un anno dopo, nel 2004, Masoni riesce a trovare l’accordo con il fisco e porta a felice conclusione la trattativa che porterà la Lazio a Claudio Lotito, dalla quale uscirà in agosto.
> ...



.


----------



## Crox93 (2 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Carlo Festa (Sole 24 ore di oggi): La Galatioto Sports Partners studia quello che sarà l’assetto organizzativo e gestionale del futuro Milan. In questi giorni, dopo che Berlusconi ha dato un primo sì alla cessione della maggioranza nella riunione dell’altro ieri a Villa San Martino, si starebbe guardando alla squadra del team manageriale che dovrà guidare il rilancio rossonero. E nell’operazione spunta una vecchia conoscenza del nostro calcio, un professionista molto conosciuto per le sue esperienze passate: *secondo quanto risulta al Sole24Ore uno degli esponenti di punta della cordata Galatioto sarebbe l’avvocato romano Giuseppe Matteo Masoni*.
> Ma chi è Masoni? Napoletano di 52 anni, parliamo di uno dei professionisti di punta del famoso studio Ripa di Meana, ma è noto soprattutto per i legami con l’ex-Capitalia. In particolare, nel novembre del 2003 ha sostituito il dimissionario Luca Baraldi diventando AD della S.S. Lazio, su scelta del presidente Ugo Longo.
> In quel periodo a Roma si vive con angoscia il possibile fallimento del club di Cragnotti, con tutte le vicissitudini annesse.
> Ma un anno dopo, nel 2004, Masoni riesce a trovare l’accordo con il fisco e porta a felice conclusione la trattativa che porterà la Lazio a Claudio Lotito, dalla quale uscirà in agosto.
> ...



Una pulizia del genere sarebbe fantastica ed assolutamente necessaria


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Carlo Festa (Sole 24 ore di oggi): La Galatioto Sports Partners studia quello che sarà l’assetto organizzativo e gestionale del futuro Milan. In questi giorni, dopo che Berlusconi ha dato un primo sì alla cessione della maggioranza nella riunione dell’altro ieri a Villa San Martino, si starebbe guardando alla squadra del team manageriale che dovrà guidare il rilancio rossonero. E nell’operazione spunta una vecchia conoscenza del nostro calcio, un professionista molto conosciuto per le sue esperienze passate: *secondo quanto risulta al Sole24Ore uno degli esponenti di punta della cordata Galatioto sarebbe l’avvocato romano Giuseppe Matteo Masoni*.
> Ma chi è Masoni? Napoletano di 52 anni, parliamo di uno dei professionisti di punta del famoso studio Ripa di Meana, ma è noto soprattutto per i legami con l’ex-Capitalia. In particolare, nel novembre del 2003 ha sostituito il dimissionario Luca Baraldi diventando AD della S.S. Lazio, su scelta del presidente Ugo Longo.
> In quel periodo a Roma si vive con angoscia il possibile fallimento del club di Cragnotti, con tutte le vicissitudini annesse.
> Ma un anno dopo, nel 2004, Masoni riesce a trovare l’accordo con il fisco e porta a felice conclusione la trattativa che porterà la Lazio a Claudio Lotito, dalla quale uscirà in agosto.
> ...



*Campopiano su Twitter: Confermo quanto scrive Festa sul [MENTION=2386]sole[/MENTION]24ore : non so di Masoni, ma #Gancikoff ad e #Galatioto cda sono più che un'idea. #nerosurosso*


----------



## wildfrank (2 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Berlusconi, qua dentro, viene trattato come un dio onnipotente. Anche Berlusconi ha dei limiti oltre i quali non può andare.



A me non sembra tanto, eh? Però non gli si può disconoscere i suoi primi 20 anni di presidenza, poi....lo sbando, in tutti i sensi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Giugno 2016)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> A me non sembra tanto, eh? Però non gli si può disconoscere i suoi primi 20 anni di presidenza, poi....lo sbando, in tutti i sensi.


Non mi riferivo ai giudizi sulla sua presidenza ma ai suoi colpi di testa. Viene considerato un dio onnipotente, come se lui avesse il potere davvero di far saltare all'improvviso questa trattativa, ma non è così, anche lui ha i suoi limiti.


----------



## FK87 (2 Giugno 2016)

Quando si è così avanti nella trattativa è perché la decisione di vendere e' presa e non ci possono essere ripensamenti...GANCIKOFF AD, MONCHI DS, EMERY IN PANCHINA? vediamo e speriamo...forse si sta cominciando un percorso che ci riporti a essere IL MILAN...QUELLO VERO!!!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (2 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non mi riferivo ai giudizi sulla sua presidenza ma ai suoi colpi di testa. Viene considerato un dio onnipotente, come se lui avesse il potere davvero di far saltare all'improvviso questa trattativa, ma non è così, anche lui ha i suoi limiti.



Esatto. Penso che anche lui sappia ormai che continuare a tenere cosi il Milan e' controproducente, i passivi di anno in anno crescono sempre di piu.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Giugno 2016)

FK87 ha scritto:


> Quando si è così avanti nella trattativa è perché la decisione di vendere e' presa e non ci possono essere ripensamenti...GANCIKOFF AD, MONCHI DS, EMERY IN PANCHINA? vediamo e speriamo...forse si sta cominciando un percorso che ci riporti a essere IL MILAN...QUELLO VERO!!!



Magari fratello , MAGARI . Non ci resta che aspettare .


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Giugno 2016)

FK87 ha scritto:


> Quando si è così avanti nella trattativa è perché la decisione di vendere e' presa e non ci possono essere ripensamenti...GANCIKOFF AD, MONCHI DS, EMERY IN PANCHINA? vediamo e speriamo...forse si sta cominciando un percorso che ci riporti a essere IL MILAN...QUELLO VERO!!!



Voglio continuare a sognare


----------



## Reblanck (2 Giugno 2016)

* Gancikoff sarà AD* : A Galliani non piace questo elemento 

Maldini lo vorrei in società con un ruolo IMPORTANTE !


----------



## pablog1585 (2 Giugno 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> * Gancikoff sarà AD* : A Galliani non piace questo elemento
> 
> Maldini lo vorrei in società con un ruolo IMPORTANTE !



Stai iniziando a cambiare idea?


----------



## Reblanck (2 Giugno 2016)

pablog1585 ha scritto:


> Stai iniziando a cambiare idea?



*Assolutamente no* 
Però poi mi dicono che sono un troll o un non milanista.
Se dovessi dire quello che penso su questo articolo direi che non vedo nuove notizie,ma solo un articolo molto simile a tutti gli altri.
Se dovessi dire quello che penso direi pure che tanto alla fine Berlusconi non vende e rimaniamo con il cerino in mano.
Se dovessi dire quello che penso direi pure tante altre cose ma poi come ti ho detto sarei un troll o un non tifoso milanista.
Mi rendo conto che potrei essere molto pesante perciò mi limito a dire quello che vorrei io nella nuova società e faccio finta che non credo nella cessione.


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Carlo Festa (Sole 24 ore di oggi): La Galatioto Sports Partners studia quello che sarà l’assetto organizzativo e gestionale del futuro Milan. In questi giorni, dopo che Berlusconi ha dato un primo sì alla cessione della maggioranza nella riunione dell’altro ieri a Villa San Martino, si starebbe guardando alla squadra del team manageriale che dovrà guidare il rilancio rossonero. E nell’operazione spunta una vecchia conoscenza del nostro calcio, un professionista molto conosciuto per le sue esperienze passate: *secondo quanto risulta al Sole24Ore uno degli esponenti di punta della cordata Galatioto sarebbe l’avvocato romano Giuseppe Matteo Masoni*.
> Ma chi è Masoni? Napoletano di 52 anni, parliamo di uno dei professionisti di punta del famoso studio Ripa di Meana, ma è noto soprattutto per i legami con l’ex-Capitalia. In particolare, nel novembre del 2003 ha sostituito il dimissionario Luca Baraldi diventando AD della S.S. Lazio, su scelta del presidente Ugo Longo.
> In quel periodo a Roma si vive con angoscia il possibile fallimento del club di Cragnotti, con tutte le vicissitudini annesse.
> Ma un anno dopo, nel 2004, Masoni riesce a trovare l’accordo con il fisco e porta a felice conclusione la trattativa che porterà la Lazio a Claudio Lotito, dalla quale uscirà in agosto.
> ...



Sal è una garanzia assoluta raga.


----------



## __king george__ (2 Giugno 2016)

è oggi che dovrebbe essere l ultimo giorno in cui berlusca puo cambiare idea?


----------



## martinmilan (2 Giugno 2016)

Arrivati a questo punto e con un governo cinese di mezzo non si può più tornare indietro senza che ci siano ripercussioni..


----------



## ildemone85 (2 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Carlo Festa (Sole 24 ore di oggi): La Galatioto Sports Partners studia quello che sarà l’assetto organizzativo e gestionale del futuro Milan. In questi giorni, dopo che Berlusconi ha dato un primo sì alla cessione della maggioranza nella riunione dell’altro ieri a Villa San Martino, si starebbe guardando alla squadra del team manageriale che dovrà guidare il rilancio rossonero. E nell’operazione spunta una vecchia conoscenza del nostro calcio, un professionista molto conosciuto per le sue esperienze passate: *secondo quanto risulta al Sole24Ore uno degli esponenti di punta della cordata Galatioto sarebbe l’avvocato romano Giuseppe Matteo Masoni*.
> Ma chi è Masoni? Napoletano di 52 anni, parliamo di uno dei professionisti di punta del famoso studio Ripa di Meana, ma è noto soprattutto per i legami con l’ex-Capitalia. In particolare, nel novembre del 2003 ha sostituito il dimissionario Luca Baraldi diventando AD della S.S. Lazio, su scelta del presidente Ugo Longo.
> In quel periodo a Roma si vive con angoscia il possibile fallimento del club di Cragnotti, con tutte le vicissitudini annesse.
> Ma un anno dopo, nel 2004, Masoni riesce a trovare l’accordo con il fisco e porta a felice conclusione la trattativa che porterà la Lazio a Claudio Lotito, dalla quale uscirà in agosto.
> ...



tutto bello e perfetto, il problema è come dicono gli scettici, per ora è solo fumo, serve urgentemente un atto concreto con comunicato ufficiale da entrambi le parti


----------



## pablog1585 (2 Giugno 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> *Assolutamente no*
> Però poi mi dicono che sono un troll o un non milanista.
> Se dovessi dire quello che penso su questo articolo direi che non vedo nuove notizie,ma solo un articolo molto simile a tutti gli altri.
> Se dovessi dire quello che penso direi pure che tanto alla fine Berlusconi non vende e rimaniamo con il cerino in mano.
> ...



Quindi permeani un troll. Ok.


----------



## Reblanck (2 Giugno 2016)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> tutto bello e perfetto, il problema è come dicono gli scettici, per ora è solo fumo, serve urgentemente un atto concreto con comunicato ufficiale da entrambi le parti



è quello che vedo pure io,tante parole e articoli ma poi quando andiamo al nocciolo della questione di veramente concreto non c'è niente.


----------



## Reblanck (2 Giugno 2016)

pablog1585 ha scritto:


> Quindi permeani un troll. Ok.



Che ti devo dire,pensa pure che sono un troll ma vorrei tanto sentire notizie come quelle che stanno uscendo sulla seconda squadra di milano ...Vedo parole chiare,limpide e concise senza tanti teatrini !Sarà mai possibile una cosa del genere pure al Milan ?
20000 post e discussioni e poi alla fine niente,l'inter si sono stati zitti e a quanto pare chiudono.


----------



## wfiesso (2 Giugno 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Che ti devo dire,pensa pure che sono un troll ma vorrei tanto sentire notizie come quelle che stanno uscendo sulla seconda squadra di milano ...Vedo parole chiare,limpide e concise senza tanti teatrini sarà mai possibile una cosa del genere pure al Milan ?



Fino a 2 giorni fa ti avrei dato contro, ma le notizie su quelli li danno molto fastidio, e fan venire i capelli bianchi a tutti, spero vivamente che ci diamo una mossa a chiudere, il mio ottimismo con la giornata odierna é calato parecchio, e la fregatura é dietro l'angolo... poi come dicevo in un altro topic possono essere molteplici i motivi x cui a loro sembra andar tutto bene, non é da escludere che facciano tutto in fretta x concludere prima di noi, dalle mie parti si dice "fare le cose in fretta e a ca**o di cane" 
Ovviamente questa é più una mia speranza....


----------



## Hellscream (2 Giugno 2016)

pablog1585 ha scritto:


> Quindi permeani un troll. Ok.



Ma che è sta storia? Se uno la pensa diversamente è un troll? Che c'è il pensiero unico? :


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Giugno 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Che ti devo dire,pensa pure che sono un troll ma vorrei tanto sentire notizie come quelle che stanno uscendo sulla seconda squadra di milano ...Vedo parole chiare,limpide e concise senza tanti teatrini !Sarà mai possibile una cosa del genere pure al Milan ?
> 20000 post e discussioni e poi alla fine niente,l'inter si sono stati zitti e a quanto pare chiudono.


Quindi l'esclusiva firmata Fininvest, la conferma dell'entourage di Robin Li e le affermazioni di Galatioto sono non chiare, non limpide ne' concise e solo teatrini.


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Giugno 2016)

Vergognoso che a Gatti non venga assegnato un trono d'oro nel CdA


----------



## beleno (2 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Carlo Festa (Sole 24 ore di oggi): La Galatioto Sports Partners studia quello che sarà l’assetto organizzativo e gestionale del futuro Milan. In questi giorni, dopo che Berlusconi ha dato un primo sì alla cessione della maggioranza nella riunione dell’altro ieri a Villa San Martino, si starebbe guardando alla squadra del team manageriale che dovrà guidare il rilancio rossonero. E nell’operazione spunta una vecchia conoscenza del nostro calcio, un professionista molto conosciuto per le sue esperienze passate: *secondo quanto risulta al Sole24Ore uno degli esponenti di punta della cordata Galatioto sarebbe l’avvocato romano Giuseppe Matteo Masoni*.
> Ma chi è Masoni? Napoletano di 52 anni, parliamo di uno dei professionisti di punta del famoso studio Ripa di Meana, ma è noto soprattutto per i legami con l’ex-Capitalia. In particolare, nel novembre del 2003 ha sostituito il dimissionario Luca Baraldi diventando AD della S.S. Lazio, su scelta del presidente Ugo Longo.
> In quel periodo a Roma si vive con angoscia il possibile fallimento del club di Cragnotti, con tutte le vicissitudini annesse.
> Ma un anno dopo, nel 2004, Masoni riesce a trovare l’accordo con il fisco e porta a felice conclusione la trattativa che porterà la Lazio a Claudio Lotito, dalla quale uscirà in agosto.
> ...



E sti cavoli lo zio Sal nel CDA  Se confermata, questa e' un'ottima notizia in merito alla bonta' del progetto


----------



## malos (2 Giugno 2016)

Probabile che abbiano anche interessi verso fininvest in toto non solo nel milan.


----------



## Reblanck (2 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Fino a 2 giorni fa ti avrei dato contro, ma le notizie su quelli li danno molto fastidio, e fan venire i capelli bianchi a tutti, spero vivamente che ci diamo una mossa a chiudere, il mio ottimismo con la giornata odierna é calato parecchio, e la fregatura é dietro l'angolo... poi come dicevo in un altro topic possono essere molteplici i motivi x cui a loro sembra andar tutto bene, non é da escludere che facciano tutto in fretta x concludere prima di noi, dalle mie parti si dice "fare le cose in fretta e a ca**o di cane"
> Ovviamente questa é più una mia speranza....



Guarda in un certo senso secondo me è meglio cosi,cosi poi Berlusconi adesso è quasi in obbligo di vendere.
T'immagini l'inter che vende ai cinesi si fanno una buona campagna acquisti e noi che parliamo di ItalMilan con Galliani che compra tutti i giocatori del Genoa ? 
Ma il nocciolo tanto non è questo,io vedo chiarezza nelle parole di Thoir e in quelle di Berlusconi assolutamente NO !


----------



## malos (2 Giugno 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ma che è sta storia? Se uno la pensa diversamente è un troll? Che c'è il pensiero unico? :



Daccordissimo, non facciamo Berlusca e Galliani, chi non la pensa come loro non deve esistere.


----------



## Reblanck (2 Giugno 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Quindi l'esclusiva firmata Fininvest, la conferma dell'entourage di Robin Li e le affermazioni di Galatioto sono non chiare, non limpide ne' concise e solo teatrini.



Si sono chiare da parte di chi vuole acquistare, ma non chiare dalla parte che vuole vendere.
Se poi ci metti che la parte che vuole vendere è di Berlusconi che non ha nemmeno penali allora io faccio solo 2+2.
Cavolo dovreste avere imparato dopo tutti questi anni che oramai al Milan fino a che non ci sono le firme e i comunicati ufficiali non è sicuro niente.
L'inter fino a 1 settimana fa non si sapeva nemmeno che voleva vendere adesso in 4 giorni pare che chiudano e noi siamo qua ad ascoltare cosa dice Berlusconi,Festa,Campopiano etc ect


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Giugno 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Si sono chiare da parte di chi vuole acquistare, ma non chiare dalla parte che vuole vendere.
> L'inter fino a 1 settimana fa non si sapeva nemmeno che voleva vendere adesso in 4 giorni pare che chiudano e noi siamo qua ad ascoltare cosa dice Berlusconi,Festa,Campopiano etc ect


?
Thoir non ha null'altro che detto ciò che va ribadendo tutta la Fininvest e Berlusca, che cede la maggioranza.
Aspetto le firme della loro cessione, che non sono ancora arrivate.
La tua presa di posizione non è equilibrata, continui a sparlare del Milan mentre quelli dell'Inter fanno le cose con magistrale bravura e limpidezza.

Abbiamo le conferme sia del loro gruppo che di quello che dovrebbe essere nostro, Thoir che dice che vende la maggioranza, idem Berlusconi e la Fininvest con tanto di esclusiva. In più uno degli advisor più importanti del mondo che fa da garante a questa trattativa è stato molto chiaro in proposito.
Però loro sono bravi e noi siamo dei minchioni.


----------



## Reblanck (2 Giugno 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> ?
> Thoir non ha null'altro che detto ciò che va ribadendo tutta la Fininvest e Berlusca, che cede la maggioranza.
> 
> La tua presa di posizione non è equilibrata, continui a sparlare del Milan mentre quelli dell'Inter fanno le cose con magistrale bravura e limpidezza.



Berlusconi dice che vuole vendere non che vende che è diverso per me.
La mia presa di posizione è semplice: Di Berlusconi non mi fido e non credo a niente di tutto quello che dice sopratutto in campagna elettorale.Non mi frega niente fino a che non vedo i comunicati firmati da ambo le parti non credo a niente di tutto quello che sento.
Se poi vuoi insinuare che sono Interista mi offendi.


----------



## Gekyn (2 Giugno 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Berlusconi dice che vuole vendere non che vende che è diverso per me.
> La mia presa di posizione è semplice: Di Berlusconi non mi fido e non credo a niente di tutto quello che dice sopratutto in campagna elettorale.Non mi frega niente fino a che non vedo i comunicati firmati da ambo le parti non credo a niente di tutto quello che sento.
> Se poi vuoi insinuare che sono Interista mi offendi.



E' qui che sbagli Berlusconi non vuole vendere ma DEVE vendere! Non è questione di cuore è solo questione di soldi!


----------



## Reblanck (2 Giugno 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> E' qui che sbagli Berlusconi non vuole vendere ma DEVE vendere! Non è questione di cuore è solo questione di soldi!



Si si la storia che Berlusconi non ha soldi l'ho già sentita ...
Ha dovuto ripartite il suo capitale in 3 con i suoi figli per non risultare il più ricco d'Italia e ancora oggi è cosi.
Se poi è cosi messo male come dici te,che aspetta a cedere?
La fine delle elezioni ? Eh ok,stiamo a vedere.
Io posso essere anche noioso però a me da fastidio che se uno in questo forum non crede alla cessione .per forza deve essere un troll o non tifoso milanista.
Non mi pare di esprimere concetti fuori dal mondo o concetti fuori di testa dico in pratica che per me le parole di Berlusconi non contano niente e non credo a quello che dice e che se una persona vuole cedere una cosa secondo me non si comporterebbe cosi.


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Giugno 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> è oggi che dovrebbe essere l ultimo giorno in cui berlusca puo cambiare idea?



Si, a mezzanotte scade la ''finestra'' e si va diretti al 15.


A quel punto non so se si potrà tirare ancora indietro, ma non vedo perchè dovrebbe farlo.


----------



## Devil (2 Giugno 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Si, a mezzanotte scade la ''finestra'' e si va diretti al 15.
> 
> 
> A quel punto non so se si potrà tirare ancora indietro, ma non vedo perchè dovrebbe farlo.



In che senso scade "la finestra"? abbiate pazienza ma sono totalmente ignorante


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Giugno 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> In che senso scade "la finestra"? abbiate pazienza ma sono totalmente ignorante



Nel senso che se Silvio non esce oggi poi è contrattualmente obbligato a sedersi al tavolo il 15.


----------



## Devil (2 Giugno 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Nel senso che se Silvio non esce oggi poi è contrattualmente obbligato a sedersi al tavolo il 15.



Come mai? c'è una clausola specifica?


----------



## Il Genio (2 Giugno 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Si si la storia che Berlusconi non ha soldi l'ho già sentita ...
> Ha dovuto ripartite il suo capitale in 3 con i suoi figli per non risultare il più ricco d'Italia e ancora oggi è cosi.
> Se poi è cosi messo male come dici te,che aspetta a cedere?
> La fine delle elezioni ? Eh ok,stiamo a vedere.
> ...



Io non credo tu sia interista né un troll, semplicemente sei pessimista e fine conoscitore del personaggio. 
In parte ti capisco e sostengo perché siamo talmente abituati alle chiacchiere da aver paura di quell'uomo come del Babau, però non stiamo parlando della vendita di un motorino su secondamano, magari rubato, stiamo discutendo sulla cessione di un'azienda, della trattativa del valore totale di un miliardo di euro: 1.000.000.000,00
In lire si parla di 2.000.000.000.000, sono vecchio e continuo a fare l'equivalenza
Hai visto quanti zeri?
Per questa operazione si sono e si stanno scomodando personaggi di altissimo calibro, molto più alto di un ex presidente del consiglio della repubblica delle banane. 
Berlusconi, checché se ne dica, in questa operazione conta come il due di picche
Gli hanno lasciato carta bianca sulle dichiarazioni, in vista delle elezioni, dica quello che vuole tanto la sostanza non cambia


----------



## aridateceverza (2 Giugno 2016)

Se non vende, andiamo coi forconi.


----------



## wfiesso (2 Giugno 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Guarda in un certo senso secondo me è meglio cosi,cosi poi Berlusconi adesso è quasi in obbligo di vendere.
> T'immagini l'inter che vende ai cinesi si fanno una buona campagna acquisti e noi che parliamo di ItalMilan con Galliani che compra tutti i giocatori del Genoa ?
> Ma il nocciolo tanto non è questo,io vedo chiarezza nelle parole di Thoir e in quelle di Berlusconi assolutamente NO !



guarda, secondo me Tohir è un mezzo ciarlatano pure lui, a me preoccupa di più Moratti, si sa che ama davvero la sfinter, su berlusconi invece concordo totalmente con te, ma quando mai è stato chiaro quell'uomo? è anche vero però che prove che fano ben sperare ce ne sono, i nomi in ballo sono nomi importanti, e nessuno di questi ha smentito qualcosa, però come dici tu c'è poca chiarezza ... colpa delle elezioni? può essere... comunque c'è poco da dire, tra 15-20 giorni sarà tutto finito, e brinderemo o collasseremo tutti insieme, questa è l'unica certezza


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (2 Giugno 2016)

Gancikoff AD e Galatioto nel CDA.
Certo che sti cinesi multimiliardari sono proprio stupidi, regalano soldi.


----------



## wfiesso (2 Giugno 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Io non credo tu sia interista né un troll, semplicemente sei pessimista e fine conoscitore del personaggio.
> In parte ti capisco e sostengo perché siamo talmente abituati alle chiacchiere da aver paura di quell'uomo come del Babau, però non stiamo parlando della vendita di un motorino su secondamano, magari rubato, stiamo discutendo sulla cessione di un'azienda, della trattativa del valore totale di un miliardo di euro: 1.000.000.000,00
> In lire si parla di 2.000.000.000.000, sono vecchio e continuo a fare l'equivalenza
> Hai visto quanti zeri?
> ...



ecco, e poi leggo sti commenti che mi tirano su il morale e mi danno coraggio... per fortuna che c'è chi non si fa prendere dal panico e dalla paura come succede a me


----------



## Sheva my Hero (2 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> guarda, secondo me Tohir è un mezzo ciarlatano pure lui, a me preoccupa di più Moratti, si sa che ama davvero la sfinter, su berlusconi invece concordo totalmente con te, ma quando mai è stato chiaro quell'uomo? è anche vero però che prove che fano ben sperare ce ne sono, i nomi in ballo sono nomi importanti, e nessuno di questi ha smentito qualcosa, però come dici tu c'è poca chiarezza ... colpa delle elezioni? può essere... comunque c'è poco da dire, tra 15-20 giorni sarà tutto finito, e brinderemo o collasseremo tutti insieme, questa è l'unica certezza



Non vedo l'ora ragazzi, questa attesa mi elettrizza, è come una roulette russa, vivere o morire. È figo perché tutti insieme brinderemo oppure collasseremo come il Titanic


----------



## wfiesso (2 Giugno 2016)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> Non vedo l'ora ragazzi, questa attesa mi elettrizza, è come una roulette russa, vivere o morire. È figo perché tutti insieme brinderemo oppure collasseremo come il Titanic



assolutamente, alla fine qui dentro, ognuno a modo suo, stiamo sperando con tutto il cuore nella riuscita delle trattative, chi con il pessimismo, chi fa il pessimista x scaramanzia, chi ci crede realmente... ma TUTTI abbiamo una sola cosa in mente, VENDERE, perciò le discussioni di questi giorni, i confronti tra le nostre idee tra pochi giorni saranno solo un piacevole ricordo, o un maledetto presagio di sventura... aspettiamo e vediamo, io la bottiglia da soldi non l'ho ancora messa in fresca, intanto la tengo li, magari vediamo piu avanti...


----------



## Doctore (2 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Carlo Festa (Sole 24 ore di oggi): La Galatioto Sports Partners studia quello che sarà l’assetto organizzativo e gestionale del futuro Milan. In questi giorni, dopo che Berlusconi ha dato un primo sì alla cessione della maggioranza nella riunione dell’altro ieri a Villa San Martino, si starebbe guardando alla squadra del team manageriale che dovrà guidare il rilancio rossonero. E nell’operazione spunta una vecchia conoscenza del nostro calcio, un professionista molto conosciuto per le sue esperienze passate: *secondo quanto risulta al Sole24Ore uno degli esponenti di punta della cordata Galatioto sarebbe l’avvocato romano Giuseppe Matteo Masoni*.
> Ma chi è Masoni? Napoletano di 52 anni, parliamo di uno dei professionisti di punta del famoso studio Ripa di Meana, ma è noto soprattutto per i legami con l’ex-Capitalia. In particolare, nel novembre del 2003 ha sostituito il dimissionario Luca Baraldi diventando AD della S.S. Lazio, su scelta del presidente Ugo Longo.
> In quel periodo a Roma si vive con angoscia il possibile fallimento del club di Cragnotti, con tutte le vicissitudini annesse.
> Ma un anno dopo, nel 2004, Masoni riesce a trovare l’accordo con il fisco e porta a felice conclusione la trattativa che porterà la Lazio a Claudio Lotito, dalla quale uscirà in agosto.
> ...



Sei un grande...riesci sempre tirarmi su di morale nei momenti difficili 

Secondo me o sai qualcosa in piu o non sei umano...ti sento troppo tranquillo e non fai mai drammi su tutte le cattive notizie che escono.


----------



## DannySa (2 Giugno 2016)

E ci si sbilancia così per una trattativa che potrebbe non chiudersi?
Ce lo vedete voi Galatioto che da professionista qual è se ne torna in America con la coda tra le gambe perché Berlusconi "stava a scherzà"?
Con i nomi della nuova dirigenza che escono e delineano sempre di più quello che sarà il quadro dirigenziale?
Galliani ha le ore contate, già il fatto che quella scatoletta di Brocchi sia ancora lì e nessuno dica nulla è un fatto positivo, è il classico scemo che ancora di crede e poi rimane solo.
I cinesi sceglieranno qualche nome internazionale, quindi mi aspetto una figura importante anche come DS e avere una figura non italiana in quel ruolo (e quindi possibilmente non un approfittatore incapace) potrebbe dare più garanzie.


----------



## Aron (2 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> E ci si sbilancia così per una trattativa che potrebbe non chiudersi?
> Ce lo vedete voi Galatioto che da professionista qual è se ne torna in America con la coda tra le gambe perché Berlusconi "stava a scherzà"?
> Con i nomi della nuova dirigenza che escono e delineano sempre di più quello che sarà il quadro dirigenziale?
> Galliani ha le ore contate, già il fatto che quella scatoletta di Brocchi sia ancora lì e nessuno dica nulla è un fatto positivo, è il classico scemo che ancora di crede e poi rimane solo.
> I cinesi sceglieranno qualche nome internazionale, quindi mi aspetto una figura importante anche come DS e avere una figura non italiana in quel ruolo (e quindi possibilmente non un approfittatore incapace) potrebbe dare più garanzie.



Berlusconi si è infilato in un punto di non ritorno.
Ha detto che a essere decisivo è l'impegno a investire da parte dei nuovi proprietari.
Successivamente, ha dichiarato che il gruppo cinese è molto solido, ed è emerso che i cinesi investiranno sicuramente.

Berlusconi non potrebbe più fare dietrofront adducendo le responsabilità del gesto alla precarietà del gruppo cinese.
Sarebbe solo per un suo capriccio personale. Per lui sarebbe un danno d'immagine enorme.


----------



## Reblanck (2 Giugno 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Berlusconi, checché se ne dica, in questa operazione conta come il due di picche



Mi astengo dopo dallo scrivere dopo questo.


----------



## DannySa (2 Giugno 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Berlusconi si è infilato in un punto di non ritorno.
> Ha detto che a essere decisivo è l'impegno a investire da parte dei nuovi proprietari.
> Successivamente, ha dichiarato che il gruppo cinese è molto solido, ed è emerso che i cinesi investiranno sicuramente.
> 
> ...



Sarebbe gravissimo per tutti, pure per il Milan che andrebbe a svalutarsi e tornerebbe ad essere gestito come un Chievo qualunque, cioè una squadra che deve risparmiare su tutto in cerca di nuovi investitori.
Investitori che potrebbero essere il malese senza soldi, il broker in cerca di notorietà, gente che potrebbe prenderci per qualche anno per poi rivenderci a 2 spicci in più, no davvero sarebbe TRAGICO.
Con quale faccia, in futuro, Berlusconi andrebbe a dire che "il malese senza soldi" è un'entità seria, vuole il bene del Milan e investirà almeno 100-150 mln l'anno, chi vuoi che gli creda a quel punto? se si sbottana questa trattativa avrebbe credibilità 0 in QUALSIASI eventuale futura cessione, ma zero proprio.
Bisogna ricordare che il Milan non se lo può permettere nemmeno il riccone con il garage kilometrico in giardino e una fila di Ferrari Lamborghini da fare spavento, ci vuole uno stato e tolta la Cina non rimane nulla.


----------



## ildemone85 (2 Giugno 2016)

è evidente a tutti che dopo sto caos nulla sarà più come prima, silvio berlusconi rischia davvero la fine definitiva in caso di farsa-bis


----------



## Patryipe (2 Giugno 2016)

Galatioto in cda? Giannino, Raiola & co. saranno in lutto, sarebbe la fine delle porcate del gastronauta.


----------



## Theochedeo (2 Giugno 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Mi astengo dopo dallo scrivere dopo questo.



Io non affatto d'accordo con chi ti offende per come la pensi sulla cessione perché in un forum, soprattutto su un forum come MW, è giusto che vengano rispettate tutte le opinioni.

Però volevo chiederti, cosa succederebbe secondo te se Berlusconi non vendesse? Si potrebbe andare avanti ancora in questa maniera schifosa? 

Perché anche io dubito di Berlusconi come persona, non credo a NIENTE di quello che dice, ma aldilà di tutti gli intrallazzi mafiosi che Galliani gestisce per suo conto avrebbe senso rinunciare a tutti quei soldi conditi da un uscita di scena dignitosa?


----------



## LukeLike (2 Giugno 2016)

Ma solo a me sembra una grandissima cavolata, per non dire altro, questa faccenda delle garanzie sugli investimenti? Provo a spiegarmi meglio: che ritorno ne avrebbero i cinesi se prelevassero il Milan senza poi investire in esso? Mi sembra un problema che non si pone, che non si può porre. Almeno io, logicamente, faccio fatica a credere che un fondo miliardario come quello di questa cordata cinese non voglia investire dai 100 ai 150 milioni annui per il mercato della squadra. Mi sembra una buffonata di Silvio, poi boh.


----------



## Devil (2 Giugno 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ma solo a me sembra una grandissima cavolata, per non dire altro, questa faccenda delle garanzie sugli investimenti? Provo a spiegarmi meglio: che ritorno ne avrebbero i cinesi se prelevassero il Milan senza poi investire in esso? Mi sembra un problema che non si pone, che non si può porre. Almeno io, logicamente, faccio fatica a credere che un fondo miliardario come quello di questa cordata cinese non voglia investire dai 100 ai 150 milioni annui per il mercato della squadra. Mi sembra una buffonata di Silvio, poi boh.



Ma allora non hai capito XD questa è l'ennesima mossa di Silvio per accaparrarsi i meriti altrui, del tipo "I cinesi stanno spendendo tanto perché sono stato io ad imporlo, altrimenti non gli avrei ceduto il Milan"


----------



## Andre96 (2 Giugno 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> Ma allora non hai capito XD questa è l'ennesima mossa di Silvio per accaparrarsi i meriti altrui, del tipo "I cinesi stanno spendendo tanto perché sono stato io ad imporlo, altrimenti non gli avrei ceduto il Milan"



Tutto grazie a Silvione! Grande Silvio!


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Giugno 2016)

Il termine ultimo è il 15 giugno se si passa oggi indenni?


----------



## martinmilan (2 Giugno 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Guarda in un certo senso secondo me è meglio cosi,cosi poi Berlusconi adesso è quasi in obbligo di vendere.
> T'immagini l'inter che vende ai cinesi si fanno una buona campagna acquisti e noi che parliamo di ItalMilan con Galliani che compra tutti i giocatori del Genoa ?
> Ma il nocciolo tanto non è questo,io vedo chiarezza nelle parole di Thoir e in quelle di Berlusconi assolutamente NO !



Chiarezza nelle parole di tohir?? ahahah...ma se son 2 mesi che dice che forse vende il 20% e rimarrà presidente coi superdebiti...è stato un fulmine a cielsereno quello dell'inter altrochè chiarezza.


----------



## Reblanck (2 Giugno 2016)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Però volevo chiederti, cosa succederebbe secondo te se Berlusconi non vendesse? Si potrebbe andare avanti ancora in questa maniera schifosa?
> 
> Perché anche io dubito di Berlusconi come persona, non credo a NIENTE di quello che dice, ma aldilà di tutti gli intrallazzi mafiosi che Galliani gestisce per suo conto avrebbe senso rinunciare a tutti quei soldi conditi da un uscita di scena dignitosa?



Io non ce le ho le risposte e non sono nemmeno uno che viene qua a dire di sapere la verità,però sulla prima a loro dire semplicemente "I cinesi non hanno rispettato i patti" oppure "I cinesi non sono persone serie" a uno come Berlusconi non costa niente e non avrebbe rimorso a farlo. 
Sulla seconda io non penso che per Berlusconi sia una questione di soldi, perché se lo era avrebbe già venduto il Milan anche diversi anni fa.
A me solo il fatto che lui dice che vuole essere sicuro che facciano investimenti importanti per l'amore del Milan mi rende perplesso,perché se aveva a cuore il Milan non lo avrebbe ridotto in questo stato , lui lo sa bene tutti i traffici che fa Galliani anche per conto suo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Il termine ultimo è il 15 giugno se si passa oggi indenni?



No, nel senso che potrebbero sedersi al tavolo anche qualche giorno dopo, ma di fatto sono "obbligati" a farlo


----------



## Aron (2 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Il termine ultimo è il 15 giugno se si passa oggi indenni?



In teoria sì.


----------



## Aron (2 Giugno 2016)

*Pasquale Campopiano: "Gancikoff e Galatioto nel CdA sono più che un'idea. 
Benzema al Milan? Non è impossibile. 
Albertini e Maldini nel nuovo Milan? Vediamo.
Il Milan che verrà, se sarà dei cinesi, avrà grandi uomini d'affari alla guida e grandi capitali alle spalle."*


----------



## 666psycho (2 Giugno 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano: "Gancikoff e Galatioto nel CdA sono più che un'idea.
> Benzema al Milan? Non è impossibile.
> Albertini e Maldini nel nuovi Milan? Vediamo.
> Il Milan che verrà, se sarà dei cinesi, avrà grandi uomini d'affari alla guida e grandi capitali alle spalle."*



speriamo che questa trattativa finisca presto!


----------



## Hellscream (2 Giugno 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> speriamo che questa trattativa finisca presto!



Quoto.. giuro che non ne posso più


----------



## martinmilan (2 Giugno 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano: "Gancikoff e Galatioto nel CdA sono più che un'idea.
> Benzema al Milan? Non è impossibile.
> Albertini e Maldini nel nuovo Milan? Vediamo.
> Il Milan che verrà, se sarà dei cinesi, avrà grandi uomini d'affari alla guida e grandi capitali alle spalle."*



La cosa che mi rassicura è che avranno bisogno di uomini che sappiano parlare l'inglese fluentemente per comunicare...Galliani credo non sappia nemmeno il dialetto brianzolo...


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Giugno 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano: "Gancikoff e Galatioto nel CdA sono più che un'idea.
> Benzema al Milan? Non è impossibile.
> Albertini e Maldini nel nuovo Milan? Vediamo.
> Il Milan che verrà, se sarà dei cinesi, avrà grandi uomini d'affari alla guida e grandi capitali alle spalle."*



No Pasquà... vediamo no ti prego...


----------



## Aron (2 Giugno 2016)

*Repubblica: "In caso di cessione, i cinesi porranno fine alla diarchia Barbara-Galliani."*


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Giugno 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano: "Gancikoff e Galatioto nel CdA sono più che un'idea.
> Benzema al Milan? Non è impossibile.
> Albertini e Maldini nel nuovo Milan? Vediamo.
> Il Milan che verrà, se sarà dei cinesi, avrà grandi uomini d'affari alla guida e grandi capitali alle spalle."*



Da Bacca a questo è come passare da una Fiat a una Mercedes...Benz


----------



## Kaw (2 Giugno 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano: "Gancikoff e Galatioto nel CdA sono più che un'idea.
> Benzema al Milan? Non è impossibile.
> Albertini e Maldini nel nuovo Milan? Vediamo.
> Il Milan che verrà, se sarà dei cinesi, avrà grandi uomini d'affari alla guida e grandi capitali alle spalle."*


Da dove è uscito fuori il nome di Benzema?
Prima volta che lo sento...


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Giugno 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> No, nel senso che potrebbero sedersi al tavolo anche qualche giorno dopo, ma di fatto sono "obbligati" a farlo



Quindi volendo possono trascinare questo preliminare per tutta l'estate?


----------



## Reblanck (2 Giugno 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano: "Gancikoff e Galatioto nel CdA sono più che un'idea.
> Benzema al Milan? Non è impossibile.
> Albertini e Maldini nel nuovo Milan? Vediamo.
> Il Milan che verrà, se sarà dei cinesi, avrà grandi uomini d'affari alla guida e grandi capitali alle spalle."*



A me pare che fanno a chi la spara più grossa sia nel senso buono che cattivo.
Spero finisca tutto presto.


----------



## Aron (2 Giugno 2016)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Da dove è uscito fuori il nome di Benzema?
> Prima volta che lo sento...



Domanda di un tifoso.


----------



## Aragorn (2 Giugno 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano: "Gancikoff e Galatioto nel CdA sono più che un'idea.
> Benzema al Milan? Non è impossibile.
> Albertini e Maldini nel nuovo Milan? Vediamo.
> Il Milan che verrà, se sarà dei cinesi, avrà grandi uomini d'affari alla guida e grandi capitali alle spalle."*



Sembriamo dei piccioni a cui Campopiano ogni tanto lancia qualche briciola ...


----------



## pablog1585 (2 Giugno 2016)

madonna stanno sparando troppo forse ora... Benzema vale quanto Ibra solo molto più giovane


----------



## danykz (2 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Quindi volendo possono trascinare questo preliminare per tutta l'estate?



No, praticamente massimo possono rinviare di 5 giorni , entro il 20 DEVONO firmare il preliminare.
Sennò ci saranno problemi per mettere in atto i primi colpi(allenatore, ds e giocatori); ovviamente tale data non la sto sparando a cavolo, ma ci sono degli accordi ben precisi


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Giugno 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano: "Gancikoff e Galatioto nel CdA sono più che un'idea.
> Benzema al Milan? Non è impossibile.
> Albertini e Maldini nel nuovo Milan? Vediamo.
> Il Milan che verrà, se sarà dei cinesi, avrà grandi uomini d'affari alla guida e grandi capitali alle spalle."*



Comunque queste sono solo pionioni. Le uniche notizie che aveva riguardano Emery e Benatia, mi pare.


----------



## danykz (2 Giugno 2016)

pablog1585 ha scritto:


> madonna stanno sparando troppo forse ora... Benzema vale quanto Ibra solo molto più giovane



In caso di arrivo di Lewandowski, saranno costretti a darlo via, inoltre ha un contratto col real fino al 2019, per strapparlo via ci vogliono almeno 55 milioni! Preferisco tenere Bacca per adesso e puntare ad acquistare a centrocampo e in difesa


----------



## The Ripper (2 Giugno 2016)

solo io più che prima punta vorrei un 10 clamoroso tipo james?


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Giugno 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> solo io più che prima punta vorrei un 10 clamoroso tipo james?



Hai voglia.

Io voglio un faro, non importa dove.


----------



## __king george__ (2 Giugno 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano: "Gancikoff e Galatioto nel CdA sono più che un'idea.
> Benzema al Milan? Non è impossibile.
> Albertini e Maldini nel nuovo Milan? Vediamo.
> Il Milan che verrà, se sarà dei cinesi, avrà grandi uomini d'affari alla guida e grandi capitali alle spalle."*



manca che dica se non esce nessuno non entra nessuno e poi ha parlato come galliani 
non sa nulla di queste cose dai,,,,sta dando opinioni sue...non è che va considerato un oracolo su tutto ora....


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Giugno 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano: "Gancikoff e Galatioto nel CdA sono più che un'idea.
> Benzema al Milan? Non è impossibile.
> Albertini e Maldini nel nuovo Milan? Vediamo.
> Il Milan che verrà, se sarà dei cinesi, avrà grandi uomini d'affari alla guida e grandi capitali alle spalle."*



Tutto troppo bello per essere vero .


Comunque mancano poche ore e se il nano non si farà sentire partirà il periodo con la PENALE , quindi non tornerà mai più indietro .
Per chi si chiede cosa sia la storia del " voglio che i cinesi mettano per iscritto gli investimenti " è solo UNA BALLA PROPAGANDISTICA...


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Tutto troppo bello per essere vero .
> 
> 
> Comunque mancano poche ore e se il nano non si farà sentire partirà il periodo con la PENALE , quindi non tornerà mai più indietro .
> Per chi si chiede cosa sia la storia del " voglio che i cinesi mettano per iscritto gli investimenti " è solo UNA BALLA PROPAGANDISTICA...



Purtroppo non si ha certezza che da domani parta la penale.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (2 Giugno 2016)

non c'è nessuna penale infatti...Campopiano ha detto chiaramente che se oggi Berlusconi non si tira indietro si andrà fino al 15...xkè è stato stabilito per contratto nell'esclusiva...le penali ci saranno (e saranno SALATISSIME) sono alla firma del preliminare


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Quindi volendo possono trascinare questo preliminare per tutta l'estate?



Ovviamente no


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non si ha certezza che da domani parta la penale.



Campopiano è stato chiarissimo. Silvio può tirarsi indietro entro due giorni dalla presentazione della cordata (il fondo da un miliardo). 
Gli ultimi documenti della cordata sono stati presentati martedì, quindi se vuole uscirsene senza penali (entità sconosciuta) può farlo fino alla mezzanotte di oggi. Poi sono legnate sui denti. Ma dalle ultime sembra gradire molto questo fondo, quindi non preoccupiamoci troppo. Il discorso sugli investimenti lascia il tempo che trova e comunque da come dice Festa pure quelli sono garantiti per iscritto -)


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Giugno 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> non c'è nessuna penale infatti...Campopiano ha detto chiaramente che se oggi Berlusconi non si tira indietro si andrà fino al 15...xkè è stato stabilito per contratto nell'esclusiva...le penali ci saranno (e saranno SALATISSIME) sono alla firma del preliminare



Ma cosa cambia allora?
Può dire no domani, dopodomani, fra 3 giorni e così via fino al 15 giugno...


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Campopiano è stato chiarissimo. Silvio può tirarsi indietro entro due giorni dalla presentazione della cordata (il fondo da un miliardo).
> Gli ultimi documenti della cordata sono stati presentati martedì, quindi se vuole uscirsene senza penali (entità sconosciuta) può farlo fino alla mezzanotte di oggi. Poi sono legnate sui denti. Ma dalle ultime sembra gradire molto questo fondo, quindi non preoccupiamoci troppo. Il discorso sugli investimenti lascia il tempo che trova e comunque da come dice Festa pure quelli sono garantiti per iscritto -)



Ok, ma la certezza che parte da martedì questo tempo è riferita dalle news di Campopiano?


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ok, ma la certezza che parte da martedì questo tempo è riferita dalle news di Campopiano?



Leggiti l'articolo di lunedì 30..


----------



## Milo (2 Giugno 2016)

Spero solo che nel frattempo stia chiudendo in contemporanea con un mister decente...


----------



## Crox93 (2 Giugno 2016)

In teoria fra 3 ore si chiude il tempo bonus, che poi Berlusconi abbia completamente le mani legate ne dubito, ma ci spero almeno.


----------



## fra29 (2 Giugno 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> non c'è nessuna penale infatti...Campopiano ha detto chiaramente che se oggi Berlusconi non si tira indietro si andrà fino al 15...xkè è stato stabilito per contratto nell'esclusiva...le penali ci saranno (e saranno SALATISSIME) sono alla firma del preliminare



Io questa parte di Campopiano non l'ho capita comunque..,
Praticamente poteva esser un punto cruciale della trattativa solo ed esclusivamente in caso di stop SB.
In caso contrario si va avanti comunque senza la certezza della chiusura della trattativa. Insomma da domani siamo sempre allo stesso punto, anche perché SB prima delle elezioni, con il feedback sulla cessione raccolto dal suo ufficio stampa, mai bloccherebbe la trattativa a 2 giorni dal voto,.


----------



## fra29 (2 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Campopiano è stato chiarissimo. Silvio può tirarsi indietro entro due giorni dalla presentazione della cordata (il fondo da un miliardo).
> Gli ultimi documenti della cordata sono stati presentati martedì, quindi se vuole uscirsene senza penali (entità sconosciuta) può farlo fino alla mezzanotte di oggi. Poi sono legnate sui denti. Ma dalle ultime sembra gradire molto questo fondo, quindi non preoccupiamoci troppo. Il discorso sugli investimenti lascia il tempo che trova e comunque da come dice Festa pure quelli sono garantiti per iscritto -)


 Penali di che tipo se nei prossimi 15 giorni SB si tirasse indietro?


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Giugno 2016)

*Fu a Telelombardia dopo dirà chi è il capo della cordata che comprerà il Milan. *


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Fu a Telelombardia dopo dirà chi è il capo della cordata che comprerà il Milan. *



Ma questo ha già cambiato idea o cosa? Non diceva che il Milan non sarebbe stato venduto?


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Fu a Telelombardia dopo dirà chi è il capo della cordata che comprerà il Milan. *



Galliani


----------



## pazzomania (2 Giugno 2016)

Riporto solo: a telelombardia hanno appena annunciato che dopo si collegheranno direttamente con la Cina, non ho capito chi, ma questo dirà chi è il vero capo cordata che acquisterà il Milan. Si dice sia una qualche azienda operativa nel campo dello sport


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Fu a Telelombardia dopo dirà chi è il capo della cordata che comprerà il Milan. *





Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma questo ha già cambiato idea o cosa? Non diceva che il Milan non sarebbe stato venduto?



Infatti boh

Ma come fa una macchietta così ad avere un posto del genere ?


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Fu a Telelombardia dopo dirà chi è il capo della cordata che comprerà il Milan. *



Si vabè....non riportiamole nemmeno le parole di certi esseri


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Giugno 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Penali di che tipo se nei prossimi 15 giorni SB si tirasse indietro?



Da domani al 15 esistono delle penali per Berlusconi (quindi in favore dei cinesi), di che tipo lo sanno solo loro. 
Berlusconi aveva di tempo fino ad oggi per uscirne indenne e tirarsi fuori.


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Da domani al 15 esistono delle penali per Berlusconi (quindi in favore dei cinesi), di che tipo lo sanno solo loro.
> Berlusconi aveva di tempo fino ad oggi per uscirne indenne e tirarsi fuori.



Nemmeno questo mi rende tranquillo.

Non si è fatto problemi a procurarsi una penale da 35 mln per lo stadio....


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Si vabè....non riportiamole nemmeno le parole di certi esseri



Sono davvero stanco della solita fanfara.. aldilà della tua ironia, le news si postano per dovere di cronaca. Ma come abbiamo dento molte volte, se non vi piacciano le news, allora non commentate. Non siete costretti a commentare ogni benedetta cosa.


----------



## DannySa (2 Giugno 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Riporto solo: a telelombardia hanno appena annunciato che dopo si collegheranno direttamente con la Cina, non ho capito chi, ma questo dirà chi è il vero capo cordata che acquisterà il Milan. Si dice sia una qualche azienda operativa nel campo dello sport



A che ora più o meno?


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sono davvero stanco della solita fanfara.. aldilà della tua ironia, le news si postano per dovere di cronaca. Ma come abbiamo dento molte volte, se non vi piacciano le news, allora non commentate. Non siete costretti a commentare ogni benedetta cosa.



Questo qui l'altro giorno ha detto che non esiste nessuna cessione e tutti lo abbiamo attaccato, ora dice che dirà il capo cordata dei cinesi e quindi diventa il dio in terra?


----------



## Tic (2 Giugno 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Riporto solo: a telelombardia hanno appena annunciato che dopo si collegheranno direttamente con la Cina, non ho capito chi, ma questo dirà chi è il vero capo cordata che acquisterà il Milan. Si dice sia una qualche azienda operativa nel campo dello sport



"Pronto, c'è il capocordata?"


----------



## Sheva my Hero (2 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Fu a Telelombardia dopo dirà chi è il capo della cordata che comprerà il Milan. *



Sto ritardato ne sa meno di noi


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Giugno 2016)

Tic ha scritto:


> "Pronto, c'è il capocordata?"



Che citazione


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Fu a Telelombardia dopo dirà chi è il capo della cordata che comprerà il Milan. *



Quanto lo odio a quest'essere non lo potete capire. E' lo stesso che diceva che il Milan non verrà venduto. Comunque curioso di sapere chi è il capo cordata, certo che se se ne esce con Evergrande o Robin Li è un troll.


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Giugno 2016)

Ho messo su Top Calcio 24 e c'era quel gobbo lurido che sbraitava... come può essere credibile una trasmissione del genere


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Giugno 2016)

Raga su telelombardia stanno per sganciare bombe sul Milan. ALmeno così diceva Ravezzani. Boh...vediamo che dicono


----------



## Aron (2 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Quanto lo odio a quest'essere non lo potete capire. E' lo stesso che diceva che il Milan non verrà venduto. Comunque curioso di sapere chi è il capo cordata, certo che se se ne esce con Evergrande o Robin Li è un troll.



In realtà aveva detto che sarebbe stata venduta l'Inter prima del Milan.
In fin dei conti ci ha azzeccato.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Giugno 2016)

Pare che il nano abbia detto chi è il capocordata ... Vi risulta ??


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Giugno 2016)

a TL pur di screditare i cinesi questi tirano fuori na squadra di serie z  ma che giornalismo è? qualsisi "bomba" esce da quei cialtroni sono balle


----------



## Aron (2 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Che citazione



Agahahahah.


----------



## __king george__ (2 Giugno 2016)

che scatole con sta storia del pavia...non finiscono piu


----------



## Freddiedevil (2 Giugno 2016)

Sbaglio o stavano pure per dire che una squadra italiana è interessata a morata?


----------



## pazzomania (2 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> A che ora più o meno?



Non so, nn sto piu guardando. Do un occhio adesso


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Giugno 2016)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Sbaglio o stavano pure per dire che una squadra italiana è interessata a morata?



Saremo noi , vedrai ... Ma tanto è solo roba da giornalai


----------



## Freddiedevil (2 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Saremo noi , vedrai ... Ma tanto è solo roba da giornalai



Voglio capire a quali livelli di demenza si avvicinano


----------



## Pampu7 (2 Giugno 2016)

A Pavia del Pavia si dice che si rischia la serie D ma cosa c'entra col Milan?


----------



## Crox93 (2 Giugno 2016)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> A Pavia del Pavia si dice che si rischia la serie D ma cosa c'entra col Milan?



Di tutto pur di screditare i cinesi.


----------



## Pampu7 (2 Giugno 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Di tutto pur di screditare i cinesi.



Ahahahahahahahahah si ma il proprietario del Pavia non è Robin Li, non è Evergrande ecc.


----------



## Aragorn (2 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Fu a Telelombardia dopo dirà chi è il capo della cordata che comprerà il Milan. *



Ricapitolando, ad oggi tra quelli che hanno azzardato dei nomi l'unico che sostiene che i personaggi dietro a Galatioto siano dei "pezzenti" è Bellinazzo, tutti gli altri concordano almeno sulla presenza di Evergrande e Robin Li giusto ?


----------



## TheZio (2 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Fu a Telelombardia dopo dirà chi è il capo della cordata che comprerà il Milan. *



Ma dov'è andato sto Fu? E' FUggito??


----------



## Crox93 (2 Giugno 2016)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Ahahahahahahahahah si ma il proprietario del Pavia non è Robin Li, non è Evergrande ecc.



Ma è cinese, quindi secondo la mente superiore di certi "giornalisti" anche i cinesi interessati al Milan sarebbero dei perdaballe


----------



## pazzomania (2 Giugno 2016)

Per fortuna giovedi prossimo parto per la Scozia per 4 giorni. Quest ansia per la trattativa mi sta uccidendo


----------



## zamp2010 (2 Giugno 2016)

Ma fu?


----------



## Crox93 (2 Giugno 2016)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> Ma fu?



Kung Fu


----------



## danykz (2 Giugno 2016)

Voglio sentire proprio che dice sto Fu, è un folle, partito di testa ed incompetente!


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Giugno 2016)

Cù fù ???


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Cù fù ???



Cù fù settete.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Giugno 2016)

Ma non ha detto nulla... mamma mia ragazzi lasciamo stare sti qua


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (2 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma non ha detto nulla... mamma mia ragazzi lasciamo stare sti qua



La solita sparata per tenere la gente incollata a sentire le loro stupidate. Sono di una bassezza clamorosa questi qui.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Giugno 2016)

Sono veramente il programma più inutile della storia ahahhaha


----------



## sballotello (2 Giugno 2016)

news?


----------



## danykz (2 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma non ha detto nulla... mamma mia ragazzi lasciamo stare sti qua



In che senso?  spiegaci ahahahahahaha


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Giugno 2016)

Fatto apposta per avere qualche telespettatore in più.

Io ovviamente ho seguito qui, non oserei mai sintonizzarmi su quel canale con quella gentaglia


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Giugno 2016)

Ma c'era anche SOUMA !!!!! Hahahaha che ignoranza  

Ma il tipo juventino ?? Cosa fa schifo ?


----------



## Sheva my Hero (2 Giugno 2016)

Io non lo guardo più da quando ho capito che li nessuno sa niente di niente e parlano a caso. Grazie Milan world


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (2 Giugno 2016)

Quindi ragà? Hanno detto qualche nuova notizia o sole fandonie? Perché io su quel canale lì nè ci vado mai nè ci andrei mai! E quel fu? Ha detto per caso chi sarebbe questo capo cordata?


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Giugno 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Quindi ragà? Hanno detto qualche nuova notizia o sole fandonie? Perché io su quel canale lì nè ci vado mai nè ci andrei mai! E quel fu? Ha detto per caso chi sarebbe questo capo cordata?



Mi sa che è finita la trasmissione e non hanno detto nulla...così ho capito.


----------



## massvi (2 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sono veramente il programma più inutile della storia ahahhaha


----------



## Aron (3 Giugno 2016)

Campopiano di ottimo umore su Twitter.


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Carlo Festa (Sole 24 ore di oggi): La Galatioto Sports Partners studia quello che sarà l’assetto organizzativo e gestionale del futuro Milan. In questi giorni, dopo che Berlusconi ha dato un primo sì alla cessione della maggioranza nella riunione dell’altro ieri a Villa San Martino, si starebbe guardando alla squadra del team manageriale che dovrà guidare il rilancio rossonero. E nell’operazione spunta una vecchia conoscenza del nostro calcio, un professionista molto conosciuto per le sue esperienze passate: *secondo quanto risulta al Sole24Ore uno degli esponenti di punta della cordata Galatioto sarebbe l’avvocato romano Giuseppe Matteo Masoni*.
> Ma chi è Masoni? Napoletano di 52 anni, parliamo di uno dei professionisti di punta del famoso studio Ripa di Meana, ma è noto soprattutto per i legami con l’ex-Capitalia. In particolare, nel novembre del 2003 ha sostituito il dimissionario Luca Baraldi diventando AD della S.S. Lazio, su scelta del presidente Ugo Longo.
> In quel periodo a Roma si vive con angoscia il possibile fallimento del club di Cragnotti, con tutte le vicissitudini annesse.
> Ma un anno dopo, nel 2004, Masoni riesce a trovare l’accordo con il fisco e porta a felice conclusione la trattativa che porterà la Lazio a Claudio Lotito, dalla quale uscirà in agosto.
> ...





Aron ha scritto:


> Campopiano di ottimo umore su Twitter.



Già. _Rosso di sera_


----------



## Serginho (3 Giugno 2016)

Ragazzi ma seriamente date peso a topcalcio e quella roba li'? Non e' per esagerare ma sul serio a me sembra un programma comico con varie macchiette, di notizie vere non ne han mai date


----------



## Aron (3 Giugno 2016)

*gazzetta dello sport in edicola: "Berlusconi accelera: i compratori sono ottimi."*


----------



## Roger84 (3 Giugno 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *gazzetta dello sport in edicola: "Berlusconi accelera: i compratori sono ottimi."*



Dai che ci siamo!!!!!


----------



## Casnop (3 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Carlo Festa (Sole 24 ore di oggi): La Galatioto Sports Partners studia quello che sarà l’assetto organizzativo e gestionale del futuro Milan. In questi giorni, dopo che Berlusconi ha dato un primo sì alla cessione della maggioranza nella riunione dell’altro ieri a Villa San Martino, si starebbe guardando alla squadra del team manageriale che dovrà guidare il rilancio rossonero. E nell’operazione spunta una vecchia conoscenza del nostro calcio, un professionista molto conosciuto per le sue esperienze passate: *secondo quanto risulta al Sole24Ore uno degli esponenti di punta della cordata Galatioto sarebbe l’avvocato romano Giuseppe Matteo Masoni*.
> Ma chi è Masoni? Napoletano di 52 anni, parliamo di uno dei professionisti di punta del famoso studio Ripa di Meana, ma è noto soprattutto per i legami con l’ex-Capitalia. In particolare, nel novembre del 2003 ha sostituito il dimissionario Luca Baraldi diventando AD della S.S. Lazio, su scelta del presidente Ugo Longo.
> In quel periodo a Roma si vive con angoscia il possibile fallimento del club di Cragnotti, con tutte le vicissitudini annesse.
> Ma un anno dopo, nel 2004, Masoni riesce a trovare l’accordo con il fisco e porta a felice conclusione la trattativa che porterà la Lazio a Claudio Lotito, dalla quale uscirà in agosto.
> ...


Big Sal garante del patto tra il consorzio cinese e Fininvest con il suo ingresso nel CdA del Milan, un'autentica novità per lui, che aveva sì seguito in passato i club compravenduti in post-produzione, nell'ambito di progetti di sviluppo, ma da esterno o al massimo con propri collaboratori nei vari board. Qui, a sentire Festa e lo stesso Campopiano, c'è lui in persona. Perché il venditore è speciale, merita un'attenzione particolare, e perché probabilmente gli accordi con lui sono più ampi: è davvero possibile che Fininvest stia entrando nel fondo speculativo che comprerà il Milan, il cui successo dipende proprio dal lead manager di Castellammare del Golfo. Vedremo se sarà così. Ottimo pezzo di Festa, comunque, pieno di cose, nomi, notizie, nello stile de Il Sole 24 Ore. E le fonti spianate al lettore, quasi a sfidare ogni possibile smentita. Il giornalismo che vogliamo, non quello dei palloni gonfiati alla Fedele o Serafini.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Giugno 2016)

Roger84 ha scritto:


> Dai che ci siamo!!!!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Giugno 2016)

Vorrei farvi notare che NOI per SkySportJuve24 non esistiamo ... Neanxhe nominati , solo Inter e Suning che lunedì chiuderanno tutto in faccia al nano che la sta tirando lunga come un parto plurigemellare.


----------



## martinmilan (3 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Vorrei farvi notare che NOI per SkySportJuve24 non esistiamo ... Neanxhe nominati , solo Inter e Suning che lunedì chiuderanno tutto in faccia al nano che la sta tirando lunga come un parto plurigemellare.



Rendiamo grazie a Suning che se chiude in questi giorni oscurerà la squallida campagna mediatica del mafioso.


----------



## Fedeshi (3 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Vorrei farvi notare che NOI per SkySportJuve24 non esistiamo ... Neanxhe nominati , solo Inter e Suning che lunedì chiuderanno tutto in faccia al nano che la sta tirando lunga come un parto plurigemellare.



Beh,noi chiudiamo il 15 e loro Lunedi ovvio che fino al 7/8 parleranno solo di loro.


----------



## Milo (3 Giugno 2016)

News di mattinata?


----------



## Underhill84 (3 Giugno 2016)

Milo ha scritto:


> News di mattinata?



Solo i soliti vaneggiamenti del vecchio


----------



## Jackdvmilan (3 Giugno 2016)

Sempre le stesse identiche cose..."investimenti ogni anno", "protagonisti in Italia Europa e nel mondo", "soldi del petrolio" e bla bla bla bla.....


----------



## patriots88 (3 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Vorrei farvi notare che NOI per SkySportJuve24 non esistiamo ... Neanxhe nominati , solo Inter e Suning che lunedì chiuderanno tutto in faccia al nano che la sta tirando lunga come un parto plurigemellare.


vabbè prima avevano alciato a cui passavano qualche news.
adesso brancolano totalmente nel buio.


----------



## kolao95 (3 Giugno 2016)

Tra poco dovrebbe uscire il nuovo articolo di Campopiano.


----------



## kakaoo1981 (3 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Tra poco dovrebbe uscire il nuovo articolo di Campopiano.



L'ha scritto su twitter?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Giugno 2016)

*Ancora Festa stamattina: ecco il business plan presentato dai cinesi. Nel fondo confluirebbero 7-8 soggetti che metterebbero a disposizione risorse senza precedenti così suddivise: 600M per il 70% del Milan (debiti esclusi), 400M per 5 anni di calciomercato e almeno altri 400M per ammodernare San Siro. Altrimenti ne metterebbero di più per costruire uno stadio nuovo. Sono questi i numeri presentati da Gancikoff a Fininvest. Nero su bianco.*


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ancora Festa stamattina: ecco il business plan presentato dai cinesi. Nel fondo confluirebbero 7-8 soggetti che metterebbero a disposizione risorse senza precedenti così suddivise: 600M per il 70% del Milan (debiti esclusi), 400M per 5 anni di calciomercato e almeno altri 400M per ammodernare San Siro. Altrimenti ne metterebbero di più per costruire uno stadio nuovo. Sono questi i numeri presentati da Gancikoff a Fininvest. Nero su bianco.*



1) non capisco perchè Berlusconi abbia parlato solo di due soggetti.

2) ammodernare S. Siro solo se cacciamo gli sfigati, voglio sperare.


----------



## Underhill84 (3 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ancora Festa stamattina: ecco il business plan presentato dai cinesi. Nel fondo confluirebbero 7-8 soggetti che metterebbero a disposizione risorse senza precedenti così suddivise: 600M per il 70% del Milan (debiti esclusi), 400M per 5 anni di calciomercato e almeno altri 400M per ammodernare San Siro. Altrimenti ne metterebbero di più per costruire uno stadio nuovo. Sono questi i numeri presentati da Gancikoff a Fininvest. Nero su bianco.*



Direi che se confermano queste cifre anche al vecchio, non ha più scuse...


----------



## danjr (3 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> 1) non capisco perchè Berlusconi abbia parlato solo di due soggetti.
> 
> 2) ammodernare S. Siro solo se cacciamo gli sfigati, voglio sperare.



Berlusconi ha detto che ci sono due soggetti con più di 10 mld di patrimonio, vuole dire che gli altri ne hanno meno di 10


----------



## goleador 70 (3 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ancora Festa stamattina: ecco il business plan presentato dai cinesi. Nel fondo confluirebbero 7-8 soggetti che metterebbero a disposizione risorse senza precedenti così suddivise: 600M per il 70% del Milan (debiti esclusi), 400M per 5 anni di calciomercato e almeno altri 400M per ammodernare San Siro. Altrimenti ne metterebbero di più per costruire uno stadio nuovo. Sono questi i numeri presentati da Gancikoff a Fininvest. Nero su bianco.*



Tanta roba 

Comunque penso l'unica cosa che non torna sono i 600 debiti esclusi


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ancora Festa stamattina: ecco il business plan presentato dai cinesi. Nel fondo confluirebbero 7-8 soggetti che metterebbero a disposizione risorse senza precedenti così suddivise: 600M per il 70% del Milan (debiti esclusi), 400M per 5 anni di calciomercato e almeno altri 400M per ammodernare San Siro. Altrimenti ne metterebbero di più per costruire uno stadio nuovo. Sono questi i numeri presentati da Gancikoff a Fininvest. Nero su bianco.*



400M per 5 anni nel calciomercato sono pochi per la rosa attuale.

Per il resto tutto bene


----------



## kolao95 (3 Giugno 2016)

kakaoo1981 ha scritto:


> L'ha scritto su twitter?



Sì, è uscito.


----------



## kakaoo1981 (3 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Sì, è uscito.


Si l'ho letto, mi sa che anche il buon Campopiano è arrivato ad un punto dove nemmeno lui sa cosa scrivere( riporta quello che ha detto festa) e non ha aggiunto nulla di nuovo alla trattativa, dicendo solamente che gal e gancikoff stanno lavorando(scontato) 
a questo punto non ci resta che pregare che vada tutto x il meglio ..........


----------



## de sica (3 Giugno 2016)

Riportate il nuovo articolo di Pasquale


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Giugno 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Riportate il nuovo articolo di Pasquale



E' quello che ha scritto Re dell'Est la pagina prima


----------



## __king george__ (3 Giugno 2016)

80 mil l'anno di mercato sono accettabili una volta che la squadrà c'è ma per iniziare sarebbero pochi...se vogliamo tornare la potenza che tutti diciamo con i cinesi...se invece è per migliorare la squadra attuale allora vanno bene.....


----------



## ignaxio (3 Giugno 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> 400M per 5 anni nel calciomercato sono pochi per la rosa attuale.
> 
> Per il resto tutto bene



400 in 5 anni può anche voler dire 150 il primo anno e il resto spalmato


----------

